# viacom shuts down online viewing for everyone



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

posted by directv on facebook a few minutes ago....


Share this: Viacom is now taking away online programming from everyone. 


Less than 12 hours after disconnecting DIRECTV’s television viewers, Viacom is at it again by blocking all Americans who want to see their shows on the Internet.

DIRECTV developed an "Other Ways To Watch" section on its DIRECTVPromise.com site to help fans find Viacom’s shows online. Unfortunately, Viacom shut off access for all users at approx 3 pm EDT. Immediately after, Viacom began a systematic network-by-network black out of most of its sites’ online streaming. Viacom is now not only holding DIRECTV customers hostage, but all online viewers as well. Is this just another underhanded negotiating tactic, or does this mean that Viacom will no longer offer its content free online? #DIRECTVHasMyBack


note... if this is already being discussed in the 48 pages of posts in the other viacom thread, my apologies....


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

thats just dirty


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

It's their money, let them loose it.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

usnret said:


> It's their money, let them loose it.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (May 10, 2010)

4120 woodrow ct said:


> thats just dirty


and not in the good way


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Well as a Directv viewer, I call for a boycott on all Viacom programming until further notice.

Anyone with me?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I just got this from Viacom via email...


> Tune in tonight for Futurama's first live stream at 10:30/9:30c after an all-new episode! http://www.cc.com/futurama-live


See if it works tonight...I think its just a chat with Matt Groenig, dont think its the episode.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

armophob said:


> Well as a Directv viewer, I call for a boycott on all Viacom programming until further notice.
> 
> Anyone with me?


+1

to take it away from everyone... that is just dirty..very low.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

armophob said:


> Well as a Directv viewer, I call for a boycott on all Viacom programming until further notice.
> 
> Anyone with me?


I would guess all DirecTv subs are boycotting right now


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Guess someone wasn't checking the web earlier: http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/604-Viacom-pulls-its-own-programming-from-its-own-web-site


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

What is interesting here is that Viacom claims one-in-five DirecTV viewer is watching a Viacom channel. http://blog.viacom.com/2012/07/directv-unravelling-the-spin/

I wonder if Viacom learned the hard way that its easier to beam a signal to D* for distribution than it is to stream it themselves?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe directv viewers broke it. Denial of service attack.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I would guess all DirecTv subs are boycotting right now


Solidarity my brothers and sisters, thank you all for pulling together with this Directv boycott of Viacom!!!


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

armophob said:


> Solidarity my brothers and sisters, thank you all for pulling together with this Directv boycott of Viacom!!!


Can I get a a men.


----------



## funnyfarm299 (Mar 3, 2012)

It's like their asking people to find their shows illegally.

It should be noted that the shows are still on Hulu though.


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

Like I was saying, they are really making themselves to look like the bad guys here.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

funnyfarm299 said:


> It's like their asking people to find their shows illegally.
> 
> It should be noted that the shows are still on Hulu though.


And some shows e.g. Hollywood Heights are on nickatnites website.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

usnret said:


> It's their money, let them loose it.


lose it


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Guess someone wasn't checking the web earlier: http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/604-Viacom-pulls-its-own-programming-from-its-own-web-site


Thankfully,
Both DS and CR are still on vacation this week. But still a bold move on their part. :sure:


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

As soon as they start getting their money from DTV, they will start streaming it again on the internet so they can get more advertising $$$. I could care less if none of those channels come back. They are playing dirty.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess I'll be getting Futurama and Teen Wolf "elsewhere" since Viacom is playing these stupid games!


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I did not think it was possible for somebody to have a cranial-rectal insertion and still shot themselves in the foot.. But somehow Viacom has done the impossible.:nono:

I wonder what they are going to do tomorrow ??


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

Serious question: Shouldn't Viacom's advertisers now be entitled to a rebate or lowering of rates? If my commercial was now reaching 30 million fewer folks than I had paid to reach, I would be extremely hot under the collar.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

"jtbell" said:


> Serious question: Shouldn't Viacom's advertisers now be entitled to a rebate or lowering of rates? If my commercial was now reaching 30 million fewer folks than I had paid to reach, I would be extremely hot under the collar.


I think at this rate Viacom is only concerned at getting back at DirecTV. To heck with everyone else.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

usnret said:


> It's their money, let them loose it.


Viacom is nothing but garbage.......... MTV IS UTTER TRASH,etc.........

Let them keep thier crap to themselves........


----------



## thomas_d92 (Nov 29, 2004)

Dump the channels and lower my bill D. The channels are nothing but reality crap that I refuse to watch.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

We're missing channels????  I hadn't noticed! . Seriously, and get this Viacom, my TV watching enjoyment has not gone down significantly, in fact not at all.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Viacom! What's Viacom?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

thomas_d92 said:


> Dump the channels and lower my bill D. The channels are nothing but reality crap that I refuse to watch.


feel the exact same way about the sports channels, can they be dropped also?


----------



## JMCecil (Jan 20, 2007)

randyk47 said:


> We're missing channels????  I hadn't noticed! . Seriously, and get this Viacom, my TV watching enjoyment has not gone down significantly, in fact not at all.


But, as a cable channel provider, they have played the "target audience" game very well. Although, they are down in viewership across the board, so is the majority of all TV.

MTV = High teen & twenties viewers (highly attractive to advertisers)
Various Kid stations = well kids ... and they do well in this niche
Comedy Central = 25+ ... broad range of stuff that appeals to a wide audience

Even though it doesn't affect me, I can see where various target groups of people will be upset by this loss. I would be pissed if they dropped NFL network even though the only content they have that I watch is the Thursday night game. So, I can understand where people are coming from when they are willing to accept 99% nothing, to get the 1% they want. Unfortunately this is how all the bundling works.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

But, but what about "******* vacation"???


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

The longer this goes on, the more people will just forget about these lost channels. Out of sight , out of mind. Sure there will be a few fanatics that will threaten to cancel, but DTV can pay them $5 a month for 3 months, and most of them will be happy.

Plus DTV is giving away Encore and a few other channels now during the "crisis".


My point is, every day DTV's position gets stronger, and Viacom's gets weaker.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

jtbell said:


> Serious question: Shouldn't Viacom's advertisers now be entitled to a rebate or lowering of rates? If my commercial was now reaching 30 million fewer folks than I had paid to reach, I would be extremely hot under the collar.


Being an advertising buyer for several clients, yes they will be issuing quite a few "make goods" when they massively underdeliver. As an advertiser I would be screaming at the Viacom sales department. I paid to have my message delivered to 30 million households during this time and they have failed. You may see many advertisers shift their money to other channels and never return because of this. And Viacom...watch your stock plummet!


----------



## DLLindsay (Apr 3, 2008)

Wouldn't this be a good survey topic for this forum? Would your household miss Viacom?
Wonder how much this package costs DTV.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

jdh8668 said:


> Being an advertising buyer for several clients, yes they will be issuing quite a few "make goods" when they massively underdeliver. As an advertiser I would be screaming at the Viacom sales department. I paid to have my message delivered to 30 million households during this time and they have failed. You may see many advertisers shift their money to other channels and never return because of this. And Viacom...watch your stock plummet!


And that is the pickle Viacom is in. Their ad rates are already lower than many others because their market share is down, so they come to this well go make up for it.

But of course, they do nothing to make the actual value of their product line better because that would cost money.

Basically Viacom is a devalued product line that deserves less, not more.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

For the most part, Viacom is "Trash Television" especially MTV and VH1, and Spike.

Comedy Central is decent, but I got used to watching it on their website instead of wasting time recording it. 

Will I miss it? If I did , I would call DTV for a credit on my bill. I will not be calling them over this.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

i bet tht viacom is doing this so tht they can make directv carry all the epixs channels does anyone think tht might be one of the reasons there doing wat there doing tell me wat u think


----------



## mikefour77 (Jan 24, 2011)

While my understanding of the business of content creation and distribution is small at best, am I wrong in thinking that this makes Viacom seem very desperate for DTV's money?

I mean, if they are willing to cut off the ENTIRE INTERNET to get back at DTV and their subcribers, then doesn't that make it seem like they are in the weaker position in this battle? How reliant are they on DTV's income?


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Even with two young boys at home, the first I knew about this was the article on MSN. I am all for D* standing their ground. It is about time for the networks to really start thinking about the value they really do provide. At the end of the day, it is a lose lose for everyone. I wonder how long it would take D* to use that space for some other HD programming?


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"mikefour77" said:


> While my understanding of the business of content creation and distribution is small at best, am I wrong in thinking that this makes Viacom seem very desperate for DTV's money?
> 
> I mean, if they are willing to cut off the ENTIRE INTERNET to get back at DTV and their subcribers, then doesn't that make it seem like they are in the weaker position in this battle? How reliant are they on DTV's income?


Viacom at this moment has lost 20 million homes they were paid for, and potential 20 million homes advertisers could get into. They now have to answer to those advertisers for this. That's why if I were Directv I wouldn't even take an extension of the current deal. Their ratings are down and they have acted Ike children in negotiations. I would offer less than what they currently get. Viacom has a weak hand.


----------



## Taintedahab (Oct 2, 2011)

Because poking the internet with a stick always ends well.......


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

jtbell said:


> Serious question: Shouldn't Viacom's advertisers now be entitled to a rebate or lowering of rates? If my commercial was now reaching 30 million fewer folks than I had paid to reach, I would be extremely hot under the collar.


Yes, that is why these rarely last long, after 3-4 days advertisers will want a discount.

On 3-4 days they usually can get some "free slots", but after that they demand rates adjusted. they know with 20-25 million (whatever DTV) less homes having access that Viacoms viewership is down at least 15-20%.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

Goodbye Viacom....and good riddence!!!!


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

Go pound salt Viacom.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

usnret said:


> It's their money, let them loose it.


Perhaps they should *tighten *it? :whatdidid


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

jdspencer said:


> Viacom! What's Viacom?


I think it's that little blue pill that...uh, you know. :blush:


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (May 10, 2010)

-Draino- said:


> Goodbye Viacom....and good riddence!!!!


They'll be back, and in greater numbers.

(I had to when I saw Darth Vader there)


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

mitchflorida said:


> For the most part, Viacom is "Trash Television" especially MTV and VH1.


Indeed they are!!!!!!! -- A BIG WASTE OF BANDWIDTH!!!!!!

They want more $$$$$ make the quality BETTER on thier channels! (Like it was in the 80s and before -- GOOD PROGRAMMING)


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I vote drop Veracrap and lower our cost.


----------



## johde (Dec 5, 2010)

Back to the point of this post. At least this morning, some of the the full episode feeds are back available online. Although they make you watch the Viacom propaganda commercial before you watch the show.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Some" doesn't look to be the only show I'm interested in:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

johde said:


> Back to the point of this post. At least this morning, some of the the full episode feeds are back available online. Although they make you watch the Viacom propaganda commercial before you watch the show.


Yea i will wait until everything is settled before i watch their channels.I dont want to listen to Viacom's problems.


----------



## johde (Dec 5, 2010)

I hate to admit I checked out Teen Wolf on MTV and it's available. Comedy Central shows still seem to be off online. Nick also seems to be unavailable.


----------



## ChicagoBlue (Apr 29, 2011)

jdh8668 said:


> Being an advertising buyer for several clients, yes they will be issuing quite a few "make goods" when they massively underdeliver. As an advertiser I would be screaming at the Viacom sales department. I paid to have my message delivered to 30 million households during this time and they have failed. You may see many advertisers shift their money to other channels and never return because of this. And Viacom...watch your stock plummet!


You are exactly right. From what I am told, they've been doing make goods for the last year anyway because their ratings have been down, now it's only going to get worse.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"ChicagoBlue" said:


> You are exactly right. From what I am told, they've been doing make goods for the last year anyway because their ratings have been down, now it's only going to get worse.


How quickly will 20 million households affect the ratings themselves?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

"johde" said:


> I hate to admit I checked out Teen Wolf on MTV and it's available. Comedy Central shows still seem to be off online. Nick also seems to be unavailable.


I agree. I watched Teen Wolf too on MTV.com. (Im not ashamed. I like it, albeit Im out of the demographics) Maybe Viacom knows its ratings are dropping like flies so they are offering more content online. I wanted to watch Futurama on Comedy Central however they are still keeping that offline.


----------

